# a real rookie question. how to write.



## RAdams (Jun 27, 2009)

I have VERY LITTLE experience with a fountain pen. I am about ready to make my first one (for myself) but before i tear up a fancy nib from Lou, i figured i better clarify some things for myself. 



To write with a fountain pen, you always pull the pen, and never push the pen, is that correct? Sudden direction changes are also not good yeah? Should i clean the ink out of the nib after every use? 

I have been reading the Behind the nib series, and have mental meltdown. TMI. TMI. I will probably read it a couple more times before i mess with this FP. Being for me right off the bat, i want it to be slick as snot!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 27, 2009)

Lou's nibs write very well. I just made one for myself. It's the first time I've ever used one and I love it.

If you're nervous, start with the kit nib first then switch to Lou's.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2009)

R,
Dawn and I decided we should learn how to use a fountain pen, too.  

She bought a bunch of really cheap ones,  on-line.  We used them for about a month, then I made us a couple.  I use mine, she usually finds the cheap ones first, so uses them.  But, I feel pretty confident we are not abusing the better pens.

FWIW


----------



## altaciii (Jun 27, 2009)

Ed,
Now, I know that the princess has a Ressikan flute specially made for her.  Are you saying that she would rather use an over the counter variant of the fountain pen or something as _rare_ as that.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 27, 2009)

Ed, you make it sound like you guys burn through those things by the dozens? How long will a nib last?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Ed, you make it sound like you guys burn through those things by the dozens? How long will a nib last?




The pens, according to Dawn, were a couple bucks a piece.  We held little hope for their durability and hence, longevity.  That was the end of last year.  Like the Energizer bunny, they are "still going".


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 28, 2009)

Writing with a fountain pen is certainly different than writing with a ballpoint pen, but all it takes is some practice. 

The proper way to write with a fountain pen is to hold the pen in the triangle created by your first two fingers and your thumb. The nib of the pen should be up, so that you may see the engraving (if any) on the nib; the black portion of the nib (the feed) should be down. 

The nib of a fountain pen is a piece of metal, either steel, gold or titanium, which is split down the center. On the underside of the nib, on both pieces of the split, is a half ball of iridium. If the fountain pen is held properly, both tines of the nib should hit the paper at the same time, allowing for a smooth feel and a consistent flow of ink.

Most Americans learn to write by "grinding their crayons into the paper." We carry this over to our use of a ballpoint pen, which is acceptable. A fountain pen, however, is meant to be used in a gliding motion of the arm, laying the ink on the paper in with a light, flowing touch.


----------



## Mike of the North (Jun 28, 2009)

I am left handed so I stay away from fountain pens because I think it would be too messy for me, I drag my hand over what ever I write, does fountain pen ink dry faster then ball point ink?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 28, 2009)

Many of the ink manufacturers make fast dry inks.  Private Reserve makes 3-4 colors of fast-dry.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Lou
Thanks so much for explaining that. I was having a hard time writing because I tend to write very heavy. I will keep practicing.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 3, 2009)

I have used a fountain pen since high school and Lou is correct that you cannot have a heavy hand.  If you apply too much pressure the tines tend to open and the ink splotches instead of flowing the the tines can bend. I have found that using a fountain pen makes ones write neater.  A nice fountain pen makes writing notes and letters a pleasure.


----------



## jtison (Jul 4, 2009)

*Think of it as the easiest way to write*

I must be ancient. I was taught how to use a fountain pen in the 4th Grade, using a Shaeffer standard-issue school cartridge pen with the bloody awful stiff steel nib. I keep going back to fountain pens because they're the least physically demanding pens made, and I write a *lot*.

I can always tell somebody who doesn't have to write much -- they use ball-points


----------



## jfrantz (Aug 29, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Lou's nibs write very well. I just made one for myself. It's the first time I've ever used one and I love it.
> 
> If you're nervous, start with the kit nib first then switch to Lou's.


Nice pen Nancy, what kit did you use?


----------



## chriselle (Aug 31, 2009)

Mike of the North said:


> I am left handed so I stay away from fountain pens because I think it would be too messy for me, I drag my hand over what ever I write, does fountain pen ink dry faster then ball point ink?



Mike, 

  I'm a lefty, too and I use fountain pens all the time.  With a minor change in the angle of the paper all the problems associated with dragging through wet ink will be avoided.  In all honesty, I use dip pens most of the time now and for Spencerian or other ornamental scripts being lefty is actually an advantage...:highfive:.hence....righties using oblique nib holders.


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm currently making a fountain pen for my hubby.  I plan on letting him get the feel of it with the kit nib before I put one of Lou's in it.  He tend to be a heavy-handed writer and he'll need some practice.

I love the way the fountain pen writes.  My only problem is that I forget to take it with me to another room so I end up using whatever I can find - easier than going downstairs or upstairs to get it.  I guess I'll just have to make another one for myself so I have one in each of the places I write.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 31, 2009)

One word of warning as you SELL fountain pens.

To my surprise, the fast dry inks are only available in bottles, not cartridges (from Private Reserve).  So try to educate the lefties to use a converter.

FWIW


----------



## RAdams (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the heads up Ed! 

I have had a ball since starting this thread! I try to write with my fountain at least once a day! What a fun pen to write with. It does make the writing neater i think, and if not.... oh well. it sure makes it funner!


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 4, 2009)

The fun really begins when you discover cursive italic nibs!

Dan


----------

